# Equine Dentist in the North West - Mark Edmonds



## kajabe (9 March 2013)

Has anyone heard of a dentist called Mark Edmonds?

Ive heared mixed reviews about him so want to know whether hes any good.

Thank You


----------



## HashRouge (9 March 2013)

Will PM you


----------



## Ali2 (10 March 2013)

I've never heard of him.  

Where in NW are you?


----------



## Sue25 (10 March 2013)

Yes I have used him, very good with my mare. Great guy )


----------



## HashRouge (11 March 2013)

Ali2 said:



			I've never heard of him.  

Where in NW are you?
		
Click to expand...

He's not a registered EDT, as far as I'm aware


----------



## fatpiggy (11 March 2013)

I used him many times over the years and he is a perfectly good dentist. He is also blessed with a "way" with horses. I've seen him successfully do a mare that had always been sedated previously.  He knows so much about horses, forgotten more than most of us will ever know.  I would also highly recommend Chris Lee.


----------



## Sue25 (11 March 2013)

Here here Chris !!!! He did a mare on my yard that the vet refused to do... Yes refused !! :-/ such a nice guy def has a way with horses even my mare who HATES men lol


----------



## noodle_ (11 March 2013)

he's not registered.

i used him a while ago (7 years) lol! he was good took time etc but not qualified.

theres a few in the NW who are!  Ivan Stockdale , craig griffiths etc....?


----------



## webble (11 March 2013)

Robin Harding is great. I have heard a lot of good things about Ivan Stockdale too although not the easiest to get an appt with. If you are with Leahurst vets you can take your horse there to see him


----------



## fatpiggy (11 March 2013)

noodle_ said:



			he's not registered.

i used him a while ago (7 years) lol! he was good took time etc but not qualified.

theres a few in the NW who are!  Ivan Stockdale , craig griffiths etc....?
		
Click to expand...

I would doubt the bit about his registration  - he has lectured to human dental students in Wales and I believe he has done work at Chester zoo (might be Knowsley but one of the local ones).


----------



## Sam_J (11 March 2013)

I have used Mark Edmonds once.  I now use Kathryn Thomas http://www.kt-equinedentistry.co.uk/ who is excellent and very good with the horses.  I have also used Mark Tabachnik, who is a vet with Wright & Morten.

I would thoroughly recommend Mark Tabachnik or Kathryn.


----------



## HashRouge (11 March 2013)

Sam_J said:



			I have used Mark Edmonds once.  I now use Kathryn Thomas http://www.kt-equinedentistry.co.uk/ who is excellent and very good with the horses.  I have also used Mark Tabachnik, who is a vet with Wright & Morten.

I would thoroughly recommend Mark Tabachnik or Kathryn.
		
Click to expand...

Mark Tabachnik is EXCELLENT - I also rate Vicki Nicholls, another vet at the practice. They are both qualified EDTs, so you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## cptrayes (11 March 2013)

The trouble with using vets is how quickly they dive for the intravenous sedatives.

It whacks the bill through the roof.


----------



## Sam_J (11 March 2013)

I agree with CPT - Kathryn was brilliant with my nervous pony mare, took lots of time, showed endless patience and got the job done without traumatising either the pony or me and no sedation was required!  On the other hand when daughter's loan pony showed us in no uncertain terms that he wasn't going to play nicely, we had to get the vet to sedate him anyway so we had the vet (Mark) to do his teeth too.

When ours are due to be done again, it will be Kathryn for my nervous mare and Mark or Vicki to do daughter's pony under sedation.


----------



## Tiffany (11 March 2013)

I didn't realise Mark Edmunds was still around, I did use him years ago. Not sure he is qualified in UK although never had a problem with him.

I've used Wright & Morten for a few years now, they have at least 3 qualified EDTs and they have dentist zone days so no call out fee and my girl has not been sedated


----------



## HashRouge (12 March 2013)

cptrayes said:



			The trouble with using vets is how quickly they dive for the intravenous sedatives.

It whacks the bill through the roof.
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side though, if your horse has to be sedated (mine does) it saves you having to arrange (and pay for) vet and dentist to be there at the same time.
Also, as Tiffany said, the vets in question have dental zone days, where you don't pay for call out. Tis a very good system


----------

